
Three New DNA Studies Are Shaking Up the History of Humans in the Americas - cpncrunch
https://gizmodo.com/three-new-dna-studies-are-shaking-up-the-history-of-hum-1830313369
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://hms.harvard.edu/news/southern-
exposure](https://hms.harvard.edu/news/southern-exposure)

Gizmodo even ripped their artwork.

